# Prayers would be appreciated



## h2t99 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thursday my kids had no school due to the threat of snow, and I noticed that his lips were blue, well it happened about 3 times and so I did a google and checked everything online. He felt fine and had no other symptoms. So he went to school Friday, well he got home and after eating decided to tell me his teacher sent him to the nurse because his lips had turned blue again!! So off we went to the after hours clinic. My son is a wrestler and State finals were today, weigh ins were from 6-8 last night. Well as soon as I said something to the dr about wrestling she gave me a look like are you crazy!! He was devastated that he could not compete!! They are not sure what is wrong with him. He had a EKG and chest x-rays last night and Monday he is having a 24 hour heart monitor and a echo. He is 9 yrs old and he is very scared!! He has already experienced a friend dying from brain cancer and another friends brother dying in a football accident!! So I am trying to be the rock that he and his sister and dad need. I am always the calm one of the family, but I am scared!! I cannot tell my husband because he is barely holding it together!!

So if anyone can spare some extra prayers for us I would appreciate it!!

Heidi


----------



## minih (Mar 14, 2009)

Please keep us informed, I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers----Hang in there.


----------



## bjcs (Mar 14, 2009)

I know that it is very scary not knowing what is wrong. It's hard being the "rock" but know that you are doing a good job. Hang in there. Prayers are being sent for your son and also for you and your family.




ray


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 14, 2009)

Sending prayers that all is well with your son

Sounds like you are doing a great job being their rock

please lord allow a little rest for the rock


----------



## Barbie (Mar 14, 2009)

Sending prayers for your son - also you and the rest of your family.

Barbie


----------



## Mona (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that is a frightning situation, for sure!! Sending prayers that he will be OK, and that they find the cause and will be easily treated.



ray


----------



## Charlene (Mar 14, 2009)

prayers and good thoughts heading your way!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 14, 2009)

Heidi sending you prayers for your son and to help you stay strong. I will keep you and your family in my prayers and thoughts. Hoping everything will be Ok.


----------



## Keri (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! How scary! I sure hope they can figure it out soon. Generally blue lips mean lack of oxygen and nobody needs that! Keep us informed and hang in there!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 14, 2009)

Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 14, 2009)

Sending prayers for your son and your entire family.



ray


----------



## Charley (Mar 14, 2009)

Keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers. Hope they figure everything out quickly, it is scarey to not know.


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2009)

Keeping your son in my prayers and hoping for a positive update soon.


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 15, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you that answers are quickly found and that all is ok.


----------



## Marylou (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## joyenes (Mar 15, 2009)

Prayers are the way from me, I hope they give you a reason soon. Please update us when you know anything. Joyce


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2009)

Adding my prayers and good thoughts for your son!



I hope those test results come back QUICK so you know what is going on and what needs to happen next. Hang in there!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 15, 2009)

Adding preayers from here as well.


----------



## h2t99 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank You everyone, I will update as soon as I know anything!! I really appreciate all the prayers!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 15, 2009)

I hope all comes out well. Will be thinking good thoughts for all of you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda K (Mar 15, 2009)

Will be keeping your family in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us informed

Linda


----------



## Marty (Mar 16, 2009)

Your family has been very much in my thoughts. Sending big hugs your way.

I hope we hear some good news soon.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 17, 2009)

Adding my prayers and hoping you have some kind of answer by now. The waiting to know what is going on is often the worst! Take Care and update us when you can.

HUG

Jodi


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh my, how scary this must be for your whole family. I will certainly keep your son in my prayers and please let us know how he's doing. Take care.


----------



## h2t99 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well I have gotten some news, his x-rays came back ok, but they can not do the echo and heart monitor here and have referred him to a pediatric cardiologist. They finally called this afternoon with an appointment, not until April 6th!! I called the Dr and asked to be put on a cancellation list and they put us on the priority list. So I guess it is a waiting game at this point!! We are going to Childrens Hospital in Nashville so at least that is good. Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 17, 2009)

That is wonderful news about your sons x-rays. Too bad you have to wait for the echo but it is good that your son will be seeing a specialist.


----------



## jleonard (Mar 17, 2009)

Glad to hear his x-rays look ok. Those darn echo's are frusterating! They never seem to be able to get you in right away, not even when you don't have to travel! I know how frusterating and scary this is, I went through it myself over the summer and again a couple of months ago. Just try to stay calm and positive! I'll keep you in my thoughts, I hope all turns out well.


----------



## h2t99 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just got a call from the Dr and they have a cancellation on Friday!!!! I am so relieved I do not have to wait 3 weeks!! We go at 9 in the morning, so fingers crossed that all goes well!!

Heidi


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Mar 18, 2009)

Did they take his pulse ox? Were his fingers and any other parts blue or with a blueish hue? He could behaving a lack of oxygen problem.... just an idea.


----------



## Mona (Mar 18, 2009)

That's great news!! Hopefully Friday's appointment brings answers to all of your questions and concerns!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck, glad you got an early appointment too.


----------



## h2t99 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank You everyone!! We got great news from the Dr!! All of Dustyn's tests came back normal, they said he is fine and not to worry!! Still not sure why his lips went blue but it has not happened any more and they said if it should start happening again then they will start looking at other things but he has no symptoms for anything else!! So we will not worry and enjoy life!! Poor Dustyn was so nervous today that he has given himself a migraine tonight!! I just finally got that under control!! I told him not to worry and stress so much cause that is what happens when you get worked up!! He is to much like his dad



!!

Anyways thank you everyone for the good thoughts and prayers, they do work!!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 20, 2009)

That's wonderful news



!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Mar 20, 2009)

OH! WHAT A HUGE RELIEF!





Thank you so much for the update and for the good news. Tell Dustyn that a lot of people were thinking of him and praying for him.

Now, go celebrate!!!!


----------



## Mona (Mar 20, 2009)

GREAT NEWS! What a relief!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 20, 2009)

So glad everything worked out fine for your son


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 20, 2009)

Yayyyy!!!

Jodi


----------



## jleonard (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad to hear everything looks normal


----------



## Gini (Mar 21, 2009)

So glad that Dustyn's tests came back normal!!






It's very stressful when it's one of your children. You all have a wonderful weekend......


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh thank gosh... Glad he is doing well!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 21, 2009)

You have been through quite a scare! I am so glad things worked out the way they did.






Carol


----------



## ontherisefarm (Mar 21, 2009)

I just saw this thread. I am thrilled for you that your son is ok. I will pray that he stays in good health..

Take care and hugs to you and your family


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2009)

I am very glad to read your good news


----------

